# Customized Old Smokey



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Ive had this vision in my mind for a while now, so this past weekend i finally stepped up. Got me two new large Old Smokeys from Academy and modified them to be one big smoker. 

I screwed one bottom section to the top of one lid and cut out the sheet metal so the smoke will pass thru. Then cut the 3 extra legs down to 4" and used the top of the legs to locate the lid, just like its designed. the drops from the cut legs were added to the lower section for stability. so now it has 6 legs equally spaced. I could just see this thing tipping over due to the height of the C of G. Since i have two complete pits, i used the extra coal grate as a diffuse plate, that gets placed about 3" above the cut out in the center sections.

Sunday i put 6 lbs of Kingsford original in it and was able to maintain roughly 225Â°F for almost 5 hrs, tweaking the vents and stoking the coals twice. I need to add an access door in the lower section so i dont have to break the whole thing down to add coals/wood. 

I ordered the DigiQ controller and fan kit from BBQguru and it should be delivered this weekend. My plan is to smoke some briskets and whatever else comes to mind. I'll post up the results once it has seen some meat on its grill.

Here are the pics. And advice or suggestions will be greatly received.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

What would happen if you used lump coal instead of charcoal? Think you could get a longer burn?

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Ive heard (dont have much first hand experience with lump) that charcoal burns more consistent than lump coal. Ive used charcoal my whole life and have some confidence in it, but i would like to give some lump coal a try. The new Academy out in Cypress has a big selection of charcoals and lump coal. I have some mesquite wood to add for flavor. 

My hope is that the digi Q controller will give me more cook time on charcoal, knowing I'll have to add some for a med to large brisket while its still smoking.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Limp burns hotter and longer. It's recommended in ceramics and has more flavor versus old school charcoal.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude thats awesome!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a well thought-out job you done there.2 thumbs up too you.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

i tried a bag of lump a few years ago on a standard Old Smokey for some country style pork ribs. The hot spot was too fierce, so after that bag was used up i went back to std charcoal briquettes. Since this new smoker has a diffuse plate, the lump might work better than briquettes. I shall see. Ive cooked on an Old Smokey since i was old enough that Dad trusted me to watch the ribs. I think i was 8 or 9. And Ive used them ever since. 

Thanks for all the compliments. I hope someone else tries to copy this, so we can share info and tips/tricks. It was really simple to make these pits fit together this way.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Cool mod. I've had an Old Smoky for years (without the mod) and think that your lower air intake "gauge" is very innovative......always hated the guessing.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

That's awesome!!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

MarshMellow said:


> Cool mod. I've had an Old Smoky for years (without the mod) and think that your lower air intake "gauge" is very innovative......always hated the guessing.


Necessity is the mother of all inventions. I started doing that to them about 15 yrs ago. Its just a marks-a-lot pen and will cook off eventually. I cant find my vibratory pencil. A scratch-all would wk also. Just need some witness marks.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

i added the access door yesterday, and after some work was able to get it to seal good enough. i cut a piece of 22 ga steel out and added a 3/4" single hem all around it for strength. Had i not done that it would prob warp under heat. First try at the hinge at the top of the door was a bust. so i put the hinge on the left side. 

I had some thawed out country style ribs, so they went on for about 3 hrs at 225Â° to 240Â°. take a look at that smoke ring!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

very nice brother!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

fattrout said:


> very nice brother!


Thx!

the DigiQ kit was delivered yesterday, so when i get home i plan on installing and testing. I may throw some meat on too.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Well come to find out, an Old Smokey just aint sealed up enough for the DigiQ fan to have any real control over the heat. The fan couldnt get the fire back up to temp if the fire started to stall out. Even with coals in the basket. Once the fan realized the temp was falling, it didnt really kick into high gear until it was too late. I watched as the pit went from 230 to about 180, all the while the fan is on warp speed. Didnt matter. 

So i got some Nomex bbq pit gasket material for the leaky can im trying to cook in. I noticed that there was smoke pouring out of every crack when the fan cycled on. And when the fan was OFF the top vent was still pumping out smoke as if the fan was on, which tells me the pit is drawing too much air on its own. 

back to the garage!


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I'm building an ugly drum smoker right now...very similar concept, nice work.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

I saw an UDS a few weeks ago that was working pretty good. Thats what gave me the idea to add a DigiQ to this Old Smokey ive been visioning for a while. I have some work left to do to get it where i want it. 

Good luck and post some pics/results when you get it cookin.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

this pit is working out pretty good! Smoked a 6.7 LB brisket Saturday for about 9.5 hrs at 225-250Â°F. this was my first ever brisket, and man was i impressed! used sea salt and fresh pepper only, bought a trimmed HEB one, used a water pan, and babysat the fire all day. Cooked on B&B Comp coal logs, adding mesquite chips soaked in water a bit. The coal pan im using is a webber bowl, and i need to modify it before next time. After 9 hrs of adding coals, the ash level was too high and the fire kinda stalled at the end. I was aiming for an internal meat temp of 203Â°, but i pulled it at 195Â°. IM gonna use some expanded metal and hopefully get some of the ash to fall thru, let more air in, so the coals burn better. 

Work-in-progress, but so far this pit has made some bomb-arse ribs, pork tenderloin, and now brisket.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

sounds awesome...keep it going


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

fattrout said:


> sounds awesome...keep it going


My brisket coach knows his sheite! this is the point, where i tried the first burnt ends.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

What about raising the charcoal rack higher so coals can have room to fall thru, we use the small one in rv for me and wife, I just tape on it to get ash down for long cooks. Great job.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

i was able to get some expanded metal to use for the bottom of the coal bowl. it shd allow more air flow and let the ash fall thru better, which shd let me control the temp better with a longer cook. We'll see!


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

I use a WSM 22' and added lockable casters to the legs to aid in moving, just a idea. Looks like great smoking.


----------

